
Exascale Is Not Your Grandfather’s HPC - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/10/22/exascale-is-not-your-grandfathers-hpc/
======
ktpsns
I worked four years in the academic "Exascale HPC" code developing community
(if there even is). There is a lot of bullshit bingo happening there. The term
"Exascale" is commonly abused for getting the next grant for doing - yes -
"your grandfather's HPC", such as very traditional fluid dynamics. Of course
the methods are novel, they are more compute intense, scale much better to
millions of processors, are communication avoiding. But all this is still very
traditional. I think in the nonlinear PDE regime, people are still very
conservative of even trusting their (analytically) deterministic results.
Applying machine learning is something where people would probably not trust
the results. Read about Kolmogarov microscales and turbulence if you are
interested in phenomena which are still studied decades after being found.

